# WIP yarn tail



## Urbanwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

I finally started it. although I've had to restart the whole thing about 5 times already. anyways heres the work in progress. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4320147/

thats the first one. the tail is going to be about 16-18 inches long and the width of it right now is 2-3 inches. But i'm guessing from the tutorial that i'm using the brushed out black yarn will add 3 more inches of fluff.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 16, 2010)

I think your crocheting could use some work...

What sized needle are you using? Because that can make all the difference.

Personally, I would try to make a few small blankets and pot holders to make sure I have the grasp of how to do it before starting on a tail.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I think your crocheting could use some work...
> 
> What sized needle are you using? Because that can make all the difference.
> 
> Personally, I would try to make a few small blankets and pot holders to make sure I have the grasp of how to do it before starting on a tail.



yeah haha but i've got plenty of yarn from parents and grandparents just giving it to me over the years. So if i mess up once its okay. I'm using a J needle. Because its not too big and not too small. 

the tail itself right now. Looks better than it does on camera. although I'm hoping the brushed out black yarn will cover up the slight mistakes.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 16, 2010)

You should stuff the tail as you go, since trying to get fluff in there after you're done is near impossible. Also add a counter weight to the tail. Yarn is quite soft and bouncy, if you don't weight it it'll go all over the place. The way allows it to swing more naturally.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks so much for the info! I had forgot to put polyfil in it as i went though. -_- I guess i'll have to stuff it in some how haha. 

but this is what it looks like now
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4321182


----------



## Bir (Aug 16, 2010)

You will have a much easier time creating your yarn tail if you use a braided base. It will also be much sturdier. If one piece of that base gets ripped, the entire tail will fall apart. Buy a skein of yarn, cut about 50 strips of yarn (Or more, depending on how thick you'd like it to be) three times the length you'd like your tail to be. Ring one end of the mass through a ring, and braid. I use a 7-stranded braid to make an even thicker, better tail, but even the regular three-strand braiding is fine.


----------



## Bir (Aug 16, 2010)

Also, you won't have to worry about stuffing. In fact, if you stuff your tail, it won't be much different than any other stuffed tail.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 16, 2010)

I made one awhile back (sorry no pictures) and I just picked up one of those little kid 'french knitter' things. You know, that make like the snake-tube that some people wind around to make hats?
Errr. One of these: 





And when you work the yarn through, it ends up like this:





...I thought it was a decent base to work off of, but I've never seen another yarn tail IRL, so I can't tell you if it was different from the ones you crochet.  The way I strung the yarn through was made a makeshift needle-like thing out of a long piece of wire just folded in half, with the yarn stuck in the fold and pulling it through with both points. Did about 3 or 4 strands per set, tying it in the middle, like how you would tie something on a keychain ring.

My only problem was brushing it out, it ended up thick and like lots of dreadlocks instead of smooth, and it's why I abandoned making them. I dunno if it was the catbrush I used, or if I was supposed to do something else to unwind the thread first, but yeah.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 16, 2010)

Bir said:


> You will have a much easier time creating your yarn tail if you use a braided base. It will also be much sturdier. If one piece of that base gets ripped, the entire tail will fall apart. Buy a skein of yarn, cut about 50 strips of yarn (Or more, depending on how thick you'd like it to be) three times the length you'd like your tail to be. Ring one end of the mass through a ring, and braid. I use a 7-stranded braid to make an even thicker, better tail, but even the regular three-strand braiding is fine.


 

No, this is too complex for her, she can't even manage a simple crochet, much less that.

If you want her to understand you'll have to either show her with photos or video.


----------



## Bir (Aug 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> No, this is too complex for her, she can't even manage a simple crochet, much less that.
> 
> If you want her to understand you'll have to either show her with photos or video.


 
I don't know how to crochet. : /

I can knit, but even my knitting is far too much like crap to be used on a tail. ^^; I can make a pretty darn worthy hat, though. But yeah.

It's simple. Lots of long strings, through a loop, and braid. Like you are braiding your hair.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 16, 2010)

Wouldn't that cause the hair fibers attached to the braid to slip and move around?


----------



## Bir (Aug 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Wouldn't that cause the hair fibers attached to the braid to slip and move around?


 

Nope! I've never experienced that problem. Mostly because your needle will not simply go between the ropes of yarn, it'll go through them as well.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh! So you're actually sewing them into the strings, not just tying them off every inch or so.

Well that would make them more sturdy. How does it hold up with kids tho? I've learned if you wanna test something for durability, you let a 7 year old play with it.


----------



## Bir (Aug 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Oh! So you're actually sewing them into the strings, not just tying them off every inch or so.
> 
> Well that would make them more sturdy. How does it hold up with kids tho? I've learned if you wanna test something for durability, you let a 7 year old play with it.



The only problem I've encountered is that the fur gets matted. I guess that's how most tails are even if they're made out of fabric, though. I've let tons of kids play with my tails. At the faire, little kids will just run up to my booth and pull on it as well. x3 

It is much safer actually, if you knot your string before and after each bundle of fur. That way, if one of the threads get cut or broken, only one bundle, maybe two, will fall out and can be sewn back on.

As far as I'm concerned, they're very durable. Especially the braided center. The only fragile area is the fur itself. I've taken the fur off of tails to re-shine and stuff plenty of times, so they're very easily fixable as well.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 16, 2010)

Do you have WIP photos of some tails?


----------



## Bir (Aug 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Do you have WIP photos of some tails?


 http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4015760/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3909907/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3653096/


----------



## Jesie (Aug 16, 2010)

Well it seems very sturdy. what kinda needle do you use? and how do you tie off the braid on the tops and bottoms?


----------



## Bir (Aug 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Well it seems very sturdy. what kinda needle do you use? and how do you tie off the braid on the tops and bottoms?


 

The yarn that the braid is made out of is rung through a loop. I braid till I reach about four inches from the length I want it, and tie a knot like this: http://www.foreworks.com/knot.jpg

Edit: I use a regular thin straight needle. The longer the better. I try to use the thinnest needle with the biggest hole for string. Just makes it easier to grab the needle when you're threading the fur on, and faster because you're not spending forever trying to get the string through the hole. XP


----------



## Jesie (Aug 16, 2010)

If it's anything like how I make hemp jewelry then I think I know how you mean...

Goodness that's a large braid to tie off.


----------



## Bir (Aug 16, 2010)

Jesie said:


> If it's anything like how I make hemp jewelry then I think I know how you mean...
> 
> Goodness that's a large braid to tie off.


 
Yep, it's easy to compare it to hemp jewelry. Pretty alike.

And yeah. XD That braid actually was the base of the leopard tail I also posted.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 17, 2010)

If you're willing to answer questions, Bir...

How do you brush it out so pretty? :3c I had no luck at all with that, is it just the type of yarn, or the way you brush it?


----------



## Jesie (Aug 17, 2010)

I might say you're using the wrong kind of brush. Use a pet brush or a comb, not a hair brush.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 17, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I might say you're using the wrong kind of brush. Use a pet brush or a comb, not a hair brush.



I used a cat brush. Like this: (Sorry for the image spam, I suck at text descriptions of things.)


----------



## Jesie (Aug 17, 2010)

I say try a comb! Since that don't seem to be working.


----------



## Bir (Aug 17, 2010)

Ticon said:


> If you're willing to answer questions, Bir...
> 
> How do you brush it out so pretty? :3c I had no luck at all with that, is it just the type of yarn, or the way you brush it?


 
My favorite yarns to use are "I Love This Yarn," "Vanna," "Simply Soft," and any wool yarns. No cotton. At all. As for how I brush it, depending on the yarn brand I either use a small purple plastic cat brush or a dog slicker brush. I use heat to make the fibers nice.


----------



## Bir (Aug 17, 2010)

Ticon said:


> I used a cat brush. Like this: (Sorry for the image spam, I suck at text descriptions of things.)


 

Wire cat brushes are nice for when you're brushing your tail on a day to day basis. For brushing, use a stiff-needled dog brush. Make sure that it hurts your finger when you poke it. You don't want the wires to be easily bendable. That way, they'll be nice and stiff when brushing out your yarn.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 17, 2010)

Jesie said:


> No, this is too complex for her, she can't even manage a simple crochet, much less that.
> 
> If you want her to understand you'll have to either show her with photos or video.



._. I'm not that stupid. 

but anyway I can braid in a french braid and simple braids. My crochet project is working out fine. although i have plenty of yarn to try the braiding method too. I actually spent time trying to look in how bir had made her tails..but the pictures didn't help much.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> Wire cat brushes are nice for when you're brushing your tail on a day to day basis. For brushing, use a stiff-needled dog brush. Make sure that it hurts your finger when you poke it. You don't want the wires to be easily bendable. That way, they'll be nice and stiff when brushing out your yarn.



yep thats the kind of brush i was going to buy. Once my mom can drive me to big lots or the local pet store.

Edit:  also Bir, how think would the 3 peice braid be for a good wolf tail?

also you guys are awesome for helping me and others figure this out.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> I use heat to make the fibers nice.



Heat?

Also I have to reiterate how awesome you are for answering questions. Thank you very much, it's way cool that you're willing to.


----------



## Bir (Aug 17, 2010)

I can not copy and paste from my itouch but if you go to my FA journal I posted a fully detailed tutorial. : 3


----------



## Bir (Aug 18, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> yep thats the kind of brush i was going to buy. Once my mom can drive me to big lots or the local pet store.
> 
> Edit:  also Bir, how think would the 3 peice braid be for a good wolf tail?
> 
> also you guys are awesome for helping me and others figure this out.


 

A 3 strand braid will be just fine for a wolf tail. A 3 strand braid is fine for pretty much every kind of tail, to be honest. The only things I use the multiple-stranded braids for are tails that I do not want to twist and turn to keep from getting matted so much.

Use about 200 strands in your braid for your wolf tail. It'll be gorgeous. X3


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 18, 2010)

Bir said:


> A 3 strand braid will be just fine for a wolf tail. A 3 strand braid is fine for pretty much every kind of tail, to be honest. The only things I use the multiple-stranded braids for are tails that I do not want to twist and turn to keep from getting matted so much.
> 
> Use about 200 strands in your braid for your wolf tail. It'll be gorgeous. X3



i know that i'll probably have some flukes and such but hopefully i'll be able to make one decent tail by halloween. but..would just doubling the length of my tail be alright for this? in stead of tripling it?


----------

